

Why Do Rich People Get Even More Rich? - bodegajed
http://bodegasale.tumblr.com/post/15016540129/why-do-rich-people-get-even-more-richer

======
jeffool
I think you're absolutely correct to sum it up as "opportunity". When people
complained that "Occupy" lacked a coherent message, I would say "the Tea Party
connotations that through taxes and regulation the government curtails the
liberty part of "life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness", Occupy feels
their right to an opportunity to pursue happiness has been taken away."

I'd actually guess (and bust a guess) that issues 1 and 3 are bigger deals
than 2, though I think they all apply. For the third, I'm reminded of the
British documentary series "7 Up", where 7 year olds were asked what they
wanted to be, and what they wanted in life. Every seven years the documentary
creators caught up with the people to see where they were. The three young
white boys from well off families even predicted their lives largely. From
their universities to one even serving in government. It was kind of creepy.

------
rdouble
Compound interest is a strange omission from such an article.

~~~
jeffool
I would consider that a form of passive income. Does that seem unreasonable?

